# Need a no data or dumb phone



## whackbangdeadly (Aug 10, 2016)

Long boring story behind this, so I wont...

I need to get someone a decent dumb phone. They do not need and cannot be trusted with a data connection.

The phone _not_ having wifi either is a bonus in my opinion.

A decent camera is allowed.

Can you even get SIMS without data these days?

Fuck sake.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Aug 10, 2016)

The Nokia 105 has no camera but would do the trick. Doesn't do data. Just calls and texts. Has a torch and FM radio too.

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Nokia-105-...1_1?s=telephone&ie=UTF8&qid=1470832443&sr=1-1


----------



## skyscraper101 (Aug 10, 2016)

The Nokia 108 is ever so slightly more, and has a camera at £22.95. Doesn't look like it does data either.

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Nokia-108-...UTF8&qid=1470832808&sr=1-2&keywords=nokia+108


----------



## klang (Aug 10, 2016)

fwiw, I have this one. Doesn't do anything, but has an alarm and can store 100 texts. Fell in the bath a few times and still goes strongly. Cost me about a tenner.


----------



## keybored (Aug 10, 2016)

Nokia 3310s go on ebay for around a tenner. Own a classic!


----------



## whackbangdeadly (Aug 10, 2016)

cheers all

my other option is taking control of the phone and installing some sort of *parental control software (iOS)*
anyone any experience of this?  main issue is that the phone is currently set up, obviously, with the person's own Apple account etc


----------



## mauvais (Aug 10, 2016)

Are you going to be the bill payer?

If so, just get the operator to disable data services. Then any phone will do, except for the Wi-Fi bit.


----------



## Sirena (Aug 10, 2016)

skyscraper101 said:


> The Nokia 105 has no camera but would do the trick. Doesn't do data. Just calls and texts. Has a torch and FM radio too.
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/Nokia-105-...1_1?s=telephone&ie=UTF8&qid=1470832443&sr=1-1


I've got one of those!

No wifi, no camera.  Nothing but a torch!


----------



## keybored (Aug 10, 2016)

mauvais said:


> If so, just get the operator to disable data services.


This. Any kid worth their salt is going to be able to bypass any parental controls set up by an adult.


----------



## whackbangdeadly (Aug 11, 2016)

mauvais said:


> Are you going to be the bill payer?
> 
> If so, just get the operator to disable data services. Then any phone will do, except for the Wi-Fi bit.



Kid's phone in wife's name.
What we don't want to do is waste the £20something a month as we're halfway through a 2 year contract. 
One of us needs to take over that phone and the SIM and use it as their phone and stop paying for their PAYG.  I could do that but don't really want to change my phone number as it is linked to lots of 2-step-authorisation gubbins, work, etc  

Anyone know if you can you change the phone number on a PAYM contract half way through?

Getting a PAYG for the eejit won't be an issue - thanks for the suggestions.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Aug 11, 2016)

I've got a SIM only deal which doesn't include data from O2. You can then stick it in whichever phone you want.

Edit: ah, sorry, just got to the end of the thread


----------



## whackbangdeadly (Aug 11, 2016)




----------

